# Tried feeding My Spilo a frog today



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I figured I would give my Spilo "Rampage" a treat today and catch a frog for him. I went to the pond and saw a couple decent sized ones then I saw F*CKING KING KONG!!! This bastard was huge, about 11" stretched. I proceeded to put the bait by his mouth and he got hooked. Well I decided to throw him in there with Rampage. Normally when something hits the water he is on it. He did not know what to think of the frog. He snipped at it a few times then it would swim to the other side and the same thing would happen. I think he was intimidated cause he finally gave up and sat behind the driftwood, something he has never done. I took him out and put him back and threw a rock bass, same size as the frog, in there and within a minute he was lunch LOLOLOLOL! I guess he does not like frogs


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

same thing happened with my reds and a gecko!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

How do you know if the frogs or rock bass aren't sick or carrying a disease?


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Brian5150 said:


> How do you know if the frogs or rock bass aren't sick or carrying a disease?


you don't unless you quarantine...

Why would you pick the biggest frog you could find? How big is your fish?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

stevedave said:


> How do you know if the frogs or rock bass aren't sick or carrying a disease?


you don't unless you quarantine...

Why would you pick the biggest frog you could find? How big is your fish?
[/quote]

I know everyone says feeders are bad and stunt growth, but when I did not know about this site and a lot about piranha, that is all I fed my RB's. I had them for over a year and only fed them feeders from my creek and pond. They never got sick and grew to 7". I would get a few and put them in the tank. When they were gone I would put more in. I think these fish are pretty healthy compared to Golgfish. One day it may bite me in the ass, but till it does I will keep using them . My Spilo only gets feeders once or twice a month anyways. Mainly he only gets shrimp and pellets. As for the frog I figured he would not eat it. My Spilo is 9" and the frog was a little bigger. He thinks he is king sh*t chasing everything that walks by and hitting the siphon tube when I change water. He did not know what to think about the frog. I think he was actually a little scared, as much as I hate to say it. The frog was only in there for about 5 mins. As soon as I took it out he was right back ready to give chase to the bass!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a gold spilo in '96 and tried the same thing with a frog I got at the LPS. The spilo just killed the frog by inflicting mortal wounds on the frogs arms and legs.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

some amphibians are capable of secreting unpleasant chemicals to disinterest or deflect predators. that could be the answer.
i;m not quite about the side effects of it on piranhas.


----------



## haroldglenn (Jun 24, 2008)

camotekid said:


> some amphibians are capable of secreting unpleasant chemicals to disinterest or deflect predators. that could be the answer.
> i;m not quite about the side effects of it on piranhas.


Feeding wild frogs and fish to your pets isn't a great idea. Pollution, parasites, natural toxins, stomach contents, etc. etc.

Some people want living garbage disposals, and the rest of us want healthy fish. If you want healthy fish, don't throw balls of raw hamburger in your tank when you're drunk, don't stage gladiator-inspired interspecies feeding fights, and don't pull the fish out and dare your friends to stick their fingers in between their snapping jaws ( I saw it on youtube and rolled my eyes).

There's a responsible way to keep fish, and there's the irresponsible way. The irresponsible idiots let their fish "free" when they get bored of watching them destroy bullfrogs and rats and infected feeder fish, and cause panic and ecological damage due to invasive species problems, and that leads to harsh laws that outlaw the ownership of piranha, snakeheads, water turtles, etc.

A note to irresponsible owners: grow up. You're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

haroldglenn said:


> some amphibians are capable of secreting unpleasant chemicals to disinterest or deflect predators. that could be the answer.
> i;m not quite about the side effects of it on piranhas.


Feeding wild frogs and fish to your pets isn't a great idea. Pollution, parasites, natural toxins, stomach contents, etc. etc.

Some people want living garbage disposals, and the rest of us want healthy fish. If you want healthy fish, don't throw balls of raw hamburger in your tank when you're drunk, don't stage gladiator-inspired interspecies feeding fights, and don't pull the fish out and dare your friends to stick their fingers in between their snapping jaws ( I saw it on youtube and rolled my eyes).

There's a responsible way to keep fish, and there's the irresponsible way. The irresponsible idiots let their fish "free" when they get bored of watching them destroy bullfrogs and rats and infected feeder fish, and cause panic and ecological damage due to invasive species problems, and that leads to harsh laws that outlaw the ownership of piranha, snakeheads, water turtles, etc.

A note to irresponsible owners: grow up. You're making the rest of us look bad.
[/quote]

OMFG dude, don't get your panties in a bind and calm the h*ll down. I never said I was throwing hamburger and making him fight. I love my fish and would not do anything to intentionally hurt him. If you read my post I only feed this guy shrimp and pellets. Every once anda while he needs a treat. Yeah I think it is wild watching him tear into a crayfish or another fish. Who gives a F*CK!!! What do you think they eat in the wild. Mostly they a scavengers on dead animals and such. Hell they don't even get shrimp in the wild!! I guess about everyone on here is a bad owner then because I am sure they have tried to feed them live creatures(crayfish, frogs,fish,etc.) Just because they get a treat every once and a while does not mean it is bad. Would you ever gve your dogs table scraps. Ssme F*cking difference!!!! Obviously you need to tone it down!!







I am very responsible with my fish. He gets a 125 gallon to himself, water changed every week at least, and shrimp/pellets to eat!! Sorry I am not uptight and great like you my friend or so you think!!!!

A note to you!!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

true facts, try feeding your spilo a smaller frog.. but feed the frog some of your pellets


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

idk i once gave some reds a tadpole they took it out as soon as it hit the water, but then they threw it all up?
dont feed tadpoles to piranhas


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

febsalien said:


> idk i once gave some reds a tadpole they took it out as soon as it hit the water, but then they threw it all up?
> dont feed tadpoles to piranhas


It must have had some nasty taste to it. LOL


----------

